# Newbie saying hello



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all just thought id say hi as im new on here. Im from the cambridge area and my stats are 6ft tall 80kg gyming 3 times a week.


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome on board schwarzasharpy! ( Man that's a mouthfull of a name)!! Hope u have a gud time on here! - only just startrd on this site this week also, problem is its addictive as hell!


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah I know that's all I've been doing just looking through all the posts, there's useful info out there!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Schwarzasharpy said:


> Yeah I know that's all I've been doing just looking through all the posts, there's useful info out there!!


Yeh I find it useful and there's a ton of knowlege out there and people will share it with you. I've found most peolpe are helpful anyway!

How long u been training?


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Properly for the last 15 weeks. Before thats just went to the gym and didn't really push myself now I can't wait to get to the gym get big or die trying!!!


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Welcome


Darren, you don't look like a "Newbe Trainer" to me dude!

Animal, absolute animal. What are you deadlifting there? About 280??

Awsome!


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Schwarzasharpy said:


> Properly for the last 15 weeks. Before thats just went to the gym and didn't really push myself now I can't wait to get to the gym get big or die trying!!!


I started agian in june after a 7 year break! I mean I'm starting again realy and enjoying tearing myself up. 1st time in my life I can say I like pain? I meam what's with that?!

I'm sure you'll reach your goal. Just gotta respect the pain barrier but don't be afraid to give it a little shrug or push. That's how I do it anyway!


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

So do I, love hitting that pain barrier and getting massive pumps feels awesome. So what's your max 1 rep on the bench press? Also what's your fav supplements?


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Schwarzasharpy said:


> So do I, love hitting that pain barrier and getting massive pumps feels awesome. So what's your max 1 rep on the bench press? Also what's your fav supplements?


Well here's the thing.... I actualy have no idea what my 1RM is! - train alone in my garage and don't have the benefit of a spotter if things go wrong, which they could trying to find my 1RM! I'm pushing 4x10 at 70kgs at the moment which is safe enough on my own and gets the massive pump on till I can't push any more, then finnish off with flys to complete failure.

I try not to take supps at the moment, I eat like a monster anyway. Possible go down the supp road when I've got my diet 100% right and need that extra fuel for growth.

Man... I sound so boring!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome to UKM


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome Mate :thumb:


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds good, I'm currently doing 3x8reps @ 42.5kg in each hand. My 1MR is 110kg. I'm doing 22kg in each hand flyes till failure.


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thought I'd upload a picture for everyone


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome brah


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Ill have to do the same with pics. Lookin like you're doin something right anyway!


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers I love a good back and bis session. Like I said I love to feel the burn!!


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Good weight bud considering just startin out properly. Ill get there soon enough. Haveny got access to heavy dumbells as I don't go to a gym! U got a good 1RM.


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Schwarzasharpy said:


> Cheers I love a good back and bis session. Like I said I love to feel the burn!!


Yeh, bring on the pain. Embrace the tourchure! Nice one


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kennyp said:


> Darren, you don't look like a "Newbe Trainer" to me dude!
> 
> Animal, absolute animal. What are you deadlifting there? About 280??
> 
> Awsome!


Cheers mate 

Well I'm not a newbie trainer, just a newbie on this site. Yeah was 290 kg but from an 18" pull mind, my best from the floor is only 270kg.


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Well I'm not a newbie trainer, just a newbie on this site. Yeah was 290 kg but from an 18" pull mind, my best from the floor is only 270kg.


Not a bad guess then! Still impressive even if off of stands. I wouldn't even attempt it! :-\


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

welcome to the site bro


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome mate !


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers for all the welcoming posts


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Cult.


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi welcome


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

Kennyp said:


> Well here's the thing.... I actualy have no idea what my 1RM is! - train alone in my garage and don't have the benefit of a spotter if things go wrong, which they could trying to find my 1RM! I'm pushing 4x10 at 70kgs at the moment which is safe enough on my own and gets the massive pump on till I can't push any more, then finnish off with flys to complete failure.
> 
> I try not to take supps at the moment, I eat like a monster anyway.* Possible go down the supp road when I've got my diet 100% right and need that extra fuel for growth.*Man... I sound so boring!


Very wise mate, good on you..Thats the best way to do it.


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks iron manc! I don't see the point in supplimenting a diet that's not yet completly geared for bodybuilding, I've still got to get through some of the cravings I mean I've just pollished off a sausage and bacon sandwich! Bad habbits die hard! So what's to suppliment? Bacon and sausage?!

Ill get there though.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

how do welcome.

:thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome : )


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

> Today, 09:40 AMKennyp
> 
> Re: Newbie saying hello
> 
> ...


I totally agree where your coming from but I'm finding it so hard to fit all the meals in with my type of work which means I've got to cook all the food the night before and I'm struggling for time as it is lol. If anyone had suggestions that would be much appreciated.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the mad house!


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Schwarzasharpy said:


> I totally agree where your coming from but I'm finding it so hard to fit all the meals in with my type of work which means I've got to cook all the food the night before and I'm struggling for time as it is lol. If anyone had suggestions that would be much appreciated.


Schwarzasharpy how's things? I don't have the time to eat 5 meals a day either, I repair dirty trains and work shifts so eating is trouble as I don't have set times but when I do eat, I eat big! Not good for leaning up but I get enough fuel for building. Just eat clean if you can! I need to start doing it myself but I like my bad food too much !!!


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm good thanks kennyp you? Yeah i work on building sites so I get like 2 breaks a day but it's just preparing all the food that's the hard part. That's why I've started taking small containers with my protein shakes in so I can still get my protein intake. I'm having 4 whey shakes a day plus a casein shake for the evening so in total I'm getting like 225g of protein just from shakes plus what ever I eat when I'm at work.


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry for late reply, I'm at work at the moment! No rest for the wicked! I can totaly understand why you take the shakes almost like a meal replacement I suppose? That's a lot of shake, must cost a fortune! I try to eat as much protine as poss but probably don't get enough, maybe I'd see better results if I did suppliment but not untill I eat properly and the right foods all of the time.besides it would help me lose the gut and see those abs that I apparently have, never seen them though, been hiding for 28 years


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't envy you buddy working on a Sunday!! Yeah that's the plan really, I've only just started taking the shakes regularly before I was just having a shake after the gym that was it no wonder why it's only recently I've started to bulk out! Yeah I need to start doing my abs in every workout. I wanna have ripped abs BADLY I want the wash board effect lol :thumb:


----------



## Nighthawk01 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All , just about to get back into training after a 30 year sabatical. I'm about 6ft 2 , weighed 19st 10 6 weeks ago. Going to be 50 in October and Doc says I better get my finger out before fat old folks problems start to kick in. Now at 17st 1. Aiming for about 15 before 50th ( 2nd week October ). Worst I hit was 21.5 stone. Concentrating on losing weight and doing cardio just now but going to introduce weights next week to tone up a bit before flab comes of. Then intend to train for a bit of muscle mass after. Not really a gym person , tend to train at home. Unfortunately no mates tp spot or train with . they all lardies and happy with it. So going to be free weights , simple bench , chin bar and imagination for a while. Decided to join here to help keep me motivated hopefully.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck with your training goals and welcome.


----------

